# ASK DBSTalk: 921 DVI out to HD Leeza scaler



## Doody (Dec 17, 2003)

has anyone here run a 921 DVI out to a scaler such as the Key Digital HD Leeza?

i believe someone has tried to run 921 DVI out to a Pioneer 503/PRO1000 plasma DVI input and that did not work due to the type of signal that that particular input card (PDA-5002) requires.

while other folks have had success running DVI from the 921 into their DLP sets.

i'm considering putting an HD Leeza in front of my PRO1000 with DVI and wanted to know if anybody had tested running a 921 DVI into it (or something similar).

tia,
doody.


----------



## rudolpht (Nov 6, 2002)

I have run into a Pio 503CMX with Aurora Multimedia card (since Leeza equivalent card will likely never ship) and it works, but I actually prefer the component output. I know when I first had an HD Leeza (hopefully much better now) the processed component vs direct or paasthrough actually looked worse.


----------



## Doody (Dec 17, 2003)

rudolpht - i'd love to exchange emails with you, but you're blocking emails in your profile. if you don't mind, please drop me an email mr_doodyATyahooDOTcom.

thanks,
doody.


----------

